# Filtration Question



## tiptontl (May 1, 2019)

I in the process of converting my reef tank into an African tank. Using my sump with filter floss, carbon, ceramic media, cichlid sand and Seachem Matrix w. UV Sterilizer......Should this be enough filtration where I will not need a canister?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

What size tank? IMO should be enough if it was working well for the reef setup. In my 180gal I ran an FX6 along with the sump for awhile until I realized I didn't need the canister. Been running the sump alone for a couple years now and the filtration is more than enough for that male peacocks/haps setup.


----------



## tiptontl (May 1, 2019)

90G tank w. 20G Sump


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

The sump in my 180gal is only 30gal with a 2,200gph pump and like I said works fine. The sump is filled with bio media and for physical filtration, at the overflows & drip pan, I use 100 micron polishing pads with a coarser pad on top. I only use carbon when I want to remove medication from the water. For a moderately stocked african tank weekly water changes are key, IMO anything extra that I might add to my setup would just be fluff.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Correction: the pump is 1,100gph.


----------



## tiptontl (May 1, 2019)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Sounds like it would be sufficient. I run a 30 gal sump on a 125 and it seems to be sufficient. You might consider swapping the carbon for additional bio media or even poret foam.


----------



## tiptontl (May 1, 2019)

Im using a carbon filter and phosphate filter along with lava rock and Seachem Matrix as well...


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

tiptontl said:


> Im using a carbon filter and phosphate filter along with lava rock and Seachem Matrix as well...


Why do you need the carbon and phosphate media? What are you trying to accomplish - what is in your water that those are needed?


----------



## tiptontl (May 1, 2019)

Trying to keep phosphates and nitrates as low as possible to minimize algae growth


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Have you tested the phosphates in your tap water? Mine is zero.


----------



## tiptontl (May 1, 2019)

Mine is pretty low, but after fighting algae in my reef tank, better safe than sorry


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Reef and FW are different animals. you may be better off with expanding the normal media and monitoring the tank parameters. This assumes you are not trying to light the tank with the same light levels used on your reef!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agreed. Avoiding overfeeding seems to have the biggest impact in freshwater. If as nodima says the light levels are as low as possible.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

In my 450gal I purchased two Aqua Illumination Hydra 52 HD units as I was sick of fumbling with various Current USA lights I've had in my 180gal. I didn't realized at the time that these were for salt water tanks. They have all the bells & whistles but set even at 60% I had to clean heavy algae buildup off my tank walls & decor about every 7-10 days. I now have them set to 30% for thirty minutes twice a day at the times I like to view the tank, though even at 15% the light is enough for decent viewing. The rest of the day the lights are set at 1%-4%. I have no more algae problem. About every two months there might be a faint green algae starting in places near the sand at bottom of the tank walls, but compared to before this is slight.


----------

